# "Scary Terrry Board + Wireless Audio" setup question



## tzankoff (Nov 16, 2008)

I have a Scary Terrry audio board attached to my skeleton. It works just fine.I used to have it hooked up to a voice changer (which I slightly modified) from Spirit Halloween. That worked just fine too. This year, I want to use my own voice, but I want to try to hook up a wireless audio system similar to this one.

Amazon.com: AXESS MPWL1507-BK Professional Headset Microphone: Musical [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41YFH5cCCdL

I admit that these products may or may not be the greatest, but I would like to give it a shot. My knowledge in the audio category is rather limited, so please be gentle.

With that said, I have the following question. Do I need to add some kind of amplifier between the receiver and the ST board (or anywhere along the line for that matter)? I know that microphones initially produce a somewhat weak signal, but I don't know how that factors in to this whole setup.

Microphone ---> Transmitter ---> Receiver ---> ST Board

If somebody could give me some knowledge or advice, I would appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes, I believe you would need some sort of amplifier. I tried using a microphone once, and it just didn't have enough power on its own to drive the board.


----------



## tzankoff (Nov 16, 2008)

That is what I figured. I modified my voice changer so it would output to a plug instead of the on board speaker and then used a M/M audio cable to connect the voice changer to the ST board and it worked like a charm and I will use it if all else fails.

It was my goal from the beginning (2010) to try and go go wireless for audio and control (wireless PS2 controller) and I have been somewhat procrastinating for a while. However, at the same time, I have not found anything that worked for either task...until now...I hope.


----------

